# Another Newbie



## Reefed (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi all!

I've been a lurker for a while. I generally do that before jumping into a new forum to get "the feel" of the place before I start posting.

Anyway, I posted a new thread in the Learing to Sail section. Basically, I'm a keelboat sailor that is becomming interested in learning the ways of dinghy sailing. I'm looking for recommendations on places in the Naptown/Balt area for lessons. A program that is racer-oriented would be ideal. 

Thanks!


----------



## Reefed (Aug 18, 2008)

Just trying to get my post count above 10 so I can post links.


----------



## Reefed (Aug 18, 2008)

And another.


----------



## Reefed (Aug 18, 2008)

This is kind of silly.


----------



## Reefed (Aug 18, 2008)

But I guess it keeps the spam bots out?


----------



## Reefed (Aug 18, 2008)

Just a couple more.


----------



## Reefed (Aug 18, 2008)

12345678910


----------



## Reefed (Aug 18, 2008)

10987654321


----------



## Reefed (Aug 18, 2008)

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome to SailNet,
Looks like you made it to 10


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet!


----------

